# I want a new case



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

TSF, i am currently in the market for a new case due to the fact that the manufacturer cases suck and are entirely to small and dont move any heat out. I have a gateway desktop(see link below) and want to move everything including my new power supply and HD 4850 into this new case(see link below). I want to know how easy or difficult this would be and if its even possible. I have had to move some things around in the current case because of the cramped space its gets kinda hot. Any help would be appreciated. 

~Baird

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...13087&cm_re=dx_4200-11-_-83-113-087-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119203


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The biggest issue with moving OEM hardware, is the motherboards and/or power supplies don't always follow the standard. From the pics above, it would appear it is using a standard power supply. You won't know about the motherboard screw pattern until you remove it. And although it is an OEM PC, it is using a mid-size ATX case, so airflow shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

If you do decide to go with that case, grab an extra 120mm fan to put in the front to maximize your cooling and airflow


----------



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

Would it just be easier to get a new fan for the back of the case, the stock one sucks and its a 60mm, the case has provisions for an 80mm in the back. I can move the current 60mm to the front. Think that would be sufficient?

~Baird


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

If you do that you will create negative pressure inside the case (exhausting more air than pulling in)

You need to create positive airflow...2 new 80mm fans would be better...1 in front 1 in back 

That is for using your current case right?


----------



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well what about just a new 80mm for the back would that be ok?

~Baird


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

sure....but i would still suggest 2 fans, rule of thumb is cooler the better


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

baird8888 said:


> Would it just be easier to get a new fan for the back of the case, the stock one sucks and its a 60mm, the case has provisions for an 80mm in the back. I can move the current 60mm to the front. Think that would be sufficient?
> 
> ~Baird


That would an improvement. The bigger the fan the more air movement with less noise.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You could also replace the stock PWS with an aftermarket like an ANTEC True Power. Most higher end PWSs create increased airflow by implementing a freer flowing design and a quieter 120mm fan. You definately want to replace that 60mm with an 80. (although it looks like an 80mm in a spot that would accept a 90mm) You may want to invest a few more bucks in a variable speed fan. Thermaltake is one company that manufactures them. You can adjust them manually or apply a thermistor to an area on the CPU heatsink that allows the fan to adjust according to temp.

As for creating negative pressure... I am sure the theory is you want negative pressure to keep a flow pattern. Positive pressure would force air, mainly the cooling air you want drawn in, out of the ventilation holes rendering them usless. Plus, you could potentially create pools of stagnant airflow that would trap heat inside the case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep antec true powers are good their antec tricool fans are the best case fans imo


----------

